# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Chương trình Du Lịch Đông Tây Hoa Kỳ

## vannhole

*Chương trình Du Lịch Đông Tây Hoa Kỳ*






 
Mã tour: H202MY01
Số ngày: 10 ngày 9 đêm
Giá tour: 75.900.000 VNĐ
Phương tiện: Máy bay
Ngày khởi hành: 25/5

*Liên hệ:* http://h2travel.vn để biết thêm chi tiết








Mỹ là quốc gia được nhiều người xem là “ thiên đường”. Du khách sẽ  choáng ngợp trước nước Mỹ hoa lệ, rực rỡ trong hàng triệu triệu ánh đèn muôn màu từ các tòa nhà cao tầng rọi xuống, từ các khách sạn, các trung tâm mua sắm lan tỏa sang, với một phong cách sống hiện đại và văn minh. Quí khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng tượng Nữ thần tự do, biểu tượng cho những ước mơ của người dân thuộc địa về vùng đất mới không có áp bức bóc lột – vùng đất của tự do. Đến Mỹ, bạn không thể không đặt chân đến “ Thành phố Thiên Thần “ Los Angeles, nơi tọa lạc của kinh đô điện ảnh Hollywood và Las Vegas, địa danh vẫn được xếp hạng nhất trên danh sách các thành phố nổi tiếng nhất thu hút sự chú ý của du khách khi đến Mỹ.
*
 NGÀY 1 : TP. HCM -->  TRANSIT  -->   NEW YORK   (Ăn tối)*

Sáng: Lúc *04:00* trưởng đoàn công ty Du Lịch H2 đón Quý khách tại ga phi trường quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Taipei ( Đài Loan ), sau đó nối chuyến bay đi NEW YORK.

Quý khách ăn uống trên máy bay.

Vượt tuyến, đổi ngày.

Đến NEW YORK lúc *17:50*, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến bay dài.

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Crowne Plaza Clark 3* hoặc tương đương (khu vực New Jersey, cách trung tâm New York 20km).

*NGÀY 2: CITY TOUR TẠI NEW YORK   (Ăn ba bữa)*

Dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Thành Phố NEW YORK:

    Dạo bộ trên đường WALL STREET, nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng, và cũng là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của phố Wall ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu.
    Tàn tích của tòa nhà THƯƠNG MẠI THẾ GIỚI sau sự kiện gày 11 tháng 9 năm 2001 (WORLD TRADE CENTER – GROUND ZERO)
    Tòa nhà EMPIRE STATE nổi tiếng NEW YORK (tham quan bên ngoài).
    Trụ sở Liên Hiệp Quốc – nơi Quý khách có thể mua được những bộ tem và hàng lưu niệm Hoa Kỳ.
    Bách Bộ trên đại lộ nổi tiếng – ĐẠI LỘ 5 (FIFTH AVENUE), Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới.
    Ngắm nhìn nhà thờ SAINT PATRICK và thưởng thức không gian náo nhiệt tại TRUNG TÂM ROCKER FELLER -Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền., TIMES SQUARE-nơi thường xuyên diễn ra các sự kiện lớn của New York.
    Đi du thuyền trên VỊNH CẢNG MAHATTAN, tham quan TƯỢNG NỮ THẦN TỰ DO-Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ..

Quý khách nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
*
NGÀY 3 :NEW YORK --> PHILADELPHIA -->  WASHINGTON D.C (Ăn ba bữa)*

*07:00*  Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.,

*08:30*  Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi Philadelphia (02h xe)

Xe đưa Quý khách đi theo hướng Nam hành trình qua các bang New Jersey, Delaware, Baltimore, Pennsylvania. Đến Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:

Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ

Tham quan Chuông tự do – Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Trước đây quả chuông được đặt trên tháp của Dinh Độc Lập. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia mỗi năm có hơn 10 triệu lượt khách viếng thăm trong đó có cả Nguyên thủ Quốc gia các nước.

Đoàn tham quan Dinh Độc Lập (Independence Hall) – Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ. Nơi đây cũng chính là trụ sở của Lưỡng viện Quốc hội Mỹ thời kỳ non trẻ.

*12:30* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa đòn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Washington D.C . Đến Washington D.C, Đoàn nhận phòng và dùng cơm chiều, nghỉ ngơi .Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 4 : WASHINGTON D.C --> LOS ANGELES* 

*07:00*  Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.,

*08:30*  Sau bữa sáng, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành tham quan Washington D.C:

Tham quan Nhà Trắng (chụp ảnh bên ngòai) – Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống Hoa Kỳ, nơi đón tiếp các nguyên thủ quốc gia.



Điện Capitol - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị “Tam quyền phân lập” của Liên Bang Mỹ.

Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Việt Nam.

Nhà tưởng niệm Lincoln - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công xóa bỏ chế độ nô lệ và thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ.

*12:30*  Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Sau đó tiếp  tục chương trình tham quan:

Vườn tưởng niệm chiến sĩ trận vong của Hoa Kỳ trong 2 cuộc chiến tại Việt Nam và Nam Bắc Triều Tiên.  

Đài tưởng niệm Washington (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba.

Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới.

Đoàn kết thúc chương trình tham quan Bờ Đông Hoa Kỳ. Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Sau bữa tối, đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay tối đi Los Angeles (khoảng 6h bay)

*21:00*  Đến Los Angeles, Xe đón và đưa Quý khách về Khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 5 :  LOS ANGELES    -->  LAS VEGAS             (Ăn ba bữa)*

*07:00*  Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

*08:00*  Sau bữa sáng, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi Las Vegas bằng xe (khoảng 4h xe)

Quý khách có dịp mua sắm tại Tanger Outlet Factory, nơi mà Quý khách có thể mua sắm được những món đồ hiệu với giá rẻ bất ngờ.

*12:30*  Đoàn ăn trưa tại khu vực mua sắm, sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đi Las Vegas.

Đòan đến Las Vegas, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*19:00*  Xe đưa đòan dùng cơm chiều.

*20:00*  Quý khách khởi hành tham quan các công trình kiến trúc hoành tráng, hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: New York – New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island…

Quý khách tham quan Vườn hoa trong Khách sạn Bellagio, tham quan những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng thành phố nổi Venice, , ngắm nhìn ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 40km trên đỉnh khách sạn Luxur... Xem Show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước. Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới. Ngòai ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các chương trình Show Jubille hòanh tráng (vé tự túc, giá vé: 100usd và phải đăng ký trước).

Đòan trở vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 6 : LAS VEGAS -HOOVER DAM ( GRAND CANYON ) - LAKE MEAD*

Quý khách muốn tham quan các tour tự chọn đi Grand Canyon sẽ đăng ký với hướng dẫn viên trước 1 ngày để mua vé.

*07:00*  Ăn sáng tại khách sạn,

*08:00*  Sau bữa sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan đập thủy điện Hoover lớn nhất nước Mỹ và hồ nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới Lake Mead. Đây là đập thủy điện cung cấp điện cho cả bang Neveda và dẫn nước tưới tiêu cho 7 bang miền Tây Hoa Kỳ.

*12:30*  Đoàn trở về Las Vegas ăn trưa và tự do mua sắm hàng hiệu tại Outlet factory lớn nhất thành phố.
Buổi tối quý khách có thể tự do thưởng thức các live show đặc sắc về đêm: "Le Rêve" tại Wynnvới hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 175$ và phải đăng ký trước), hoặc  Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé tự túc, giá vé tùy thời điểm), ... hay quý khách có thể tự do khám phá Las Vegas về đêm.

Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 7  :     LAS VEGAS –> LOS ANGELES (Ăn ba bữa)                                 * 
*07:00*  Ăn sáng tại khách sạn

*09:00*  Đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành về Los Angeles.         

Trưa đoàn đến Los Angeles và ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

Buổi chiều xe đưa đoàn đến tham quan khu Phước Lộc Thọ, khu vực tập trung lượng Kiều bào Việt Nam sinh sống đông đảo. Sau đó, đoàn thỏa thích mua sắm hàng tiêu dùng tại siêu thị Walmart, Bestbuy, Fries Electronics…..

Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 8  : HOLLYWOOD – UNIVERSAL STUIDO - SÂN BAY (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*07:00*  Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

*08:30*  Sau bữa sáng, đòan khởi hành tham quan Beverly Hill – nơi tọa lạc những căn hộ lộng lẫy của những ngôi sao trong làng giải trí Mỹ và những cửa hàng thời trang đắt tiền:

     Tham quan Đại Lộ Danh Vọng (Hollywood Walk of Fame) – nơi lưu danh những ngôi sao nổi tiếng có đóng góp lớn trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âm nhạc của Hoa Kỳ.
    Tham quan Nhà hát Kodak – nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oascar danh giá hành năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ.
    Tham quan Nhà hát Trung Hoa – nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim Hollywood trước khi tung ra thị trường.

*12:30*  Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều đoàn tham quan Phim trường Universal: Xem Nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, Đi xe Tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường,  nơi ra đời các bộ phim nổi tiếng: Kingkong…thưởng thức trích đoạn “ Under Water World”, Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác: “ Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…”.

*19:00*  Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.

 Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép.

*NGÀY 9 : LOS ANGELES --> TAIPEI  (TRÊN MÁY BAY)*
*00:30*  Máy bay cất cánh.     Ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 10  :  TAIPEI --> TP.HCM/ HÀ NỘI*

Sáng:  Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay về TP.HCM/ Hà Nội.
Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.

Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách. 








*BAO GỒM:*
    Vé máy bay Quốc tế khứ hồi.
    Cước hành lý kiện thứ 1 của chặng bay nội địa tại Mỹ.
    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (phòng đôi - Phòng ba sẽ bố trí khi cần thiết).
    Hướng dẫn viên theo đoàn.
    Ăn uống theo chương trình.
    Thuế các loại: phi trường, hàng không, an ninh, xăng dầu.
    Quà tặng của Công Ty: nón, balô du lịch, bìa hộ chiếu.
    Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình ( thời gian chạy tối đa 12h/ngày )
    Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour mức đền bù tối đa 1 tỷ đồng/ trường hợp.

*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*

    Hộ chiếu: còn hạn trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành.
    Lệ phí làm Visa Hoa Kỳ ( 4.220.000 vnđ ), trường hợp không đậu Visa, công ty thu phí dịch vụ làm hồ sơ Visa 4.220.000 vnđ ).
    Chi phí hành lý ký gởi cho chặng nội địa từ kiện thứ 2 trở đi.
    Tips cho HDV địa phương và tài xế (mức đề nghị 170.000 vnđ/ khách x 7 ngày tour)
    Các chi phí cá nhân khác không nằm trong phần bao gồm.
    Phụ thu phòng đơn : 11.000.000 vnđ

*GIÁ VÉ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM:*

    Dưới 2 tuổi: 30% giá tour (ngủ ghép chung giường với người lớn)
    Từ 2-11 tuổi :75% giá tour người lớn (ngủ ghép chung giường với người lớn)
    Trên 12 tuổi trở lên: tính bằng giá tour người lớn.
*
GHI CHÚ:*

    Số ngày đi có thể thay đổi nhưng số đêm thật ở Hoa Kỳ vẫn bằng nhau
    Chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế nhưng tổng số điểm tham quan không thay đổi.
    Công ty có thể thay nhiều hãng hàng không khác nhau cho tiện nhất cho chuyến đi: CI, KE, AA, UA.
    Khách về không đúng lịch trình của đoàn sẽ chịu phí chênh lệch vé máy bay:

Ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian dưới 1 tháng 2.200.000 vnđ/ khách

Ở lại Mỹ trong thời gian từ hơn 1 tháng đến 3 tháng 6.600.000 vnđ/ khách.

*THỦ TỤC CẦN THIẾT XIN VISA HOA KỲ*

    1. Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng ít nhất trên 6 tháng, được tính từ ngày khởi hành.
    2. Hình: 2 tấm khổ 5x5 (hình chụp có phông trắng, chụp không quá 6 tháng).
    3. Hộ khẩu bản chính và CMND bản chính.
    4. Hôn thú và khai sinh con nếu đã lập gia đình.
    5. Giấy phép kinh doanh trong trường hợp quý khách đứng tên kinh doanh. Hoặc hợp đồng lao động nếu quý khách làm việc cho công ty tư nhân hay nhà nước, trường hợp này cần phải có thêm quyết định cho nghỉ phép để đi du lịch. Danh thiếp và brochure hình ảnh, sản phẩm công ty.
    6. Giấy tờ chứng minh khả năng tài chính:
    Tài khoản ngân hàng hoặc sổ tiết kiệm (càng nhiều càng tốt, tối thiểu: 7.000 USD)
    Chứng từ về chủ quyền tài sản (hợp đồng mua nhà, giấy chứng nhận quyền sử dụng đất hay nhà ở),.
    Chứng từ về thu nhập lợi tức: cổ đông công ty, nhà cho thuê (nếu có)
    Giấy xác nhận mức lương hay thu nhập của quý khách do cơ quan, công ty mà quý khách đang làm việc (nếu có).
    Các hợp đồng mua bán, kinh doanh trong thời gian hiệu lực của doanh nghiệp mà quý khách đang làm chủ (nếu có).
*
*** Điều kiện hủy Tour Trước Ngày Khởi Hành:*

Trong trường hợp không thể tham dự được tour, quý khách vui lòng thông báo cho Công ty  và chịu phí huỷ  như sau :

    Huỷ ngay sau khi đăng ký : không hoàn cọc tour.
    Huỷ trước 25 ngày (không tính thứ 7, chủ nhật) : 50% tổng giá thành tour
    Huỷ trước 15 ngày (không tính thứ 7, chủ nhật) : 100% tổng giá thành tour
    Bị từ chối xuất cảnh tại Việt Nam hoặc nhập cảnh tại quốc gia đến tham quan vì lý do cá nhân: 100% giá trị tour trọn gói
    Chúng tôi sẽ linh động giải quyết từng trường hợp cụ thể trong khả năng nếu có

dat   phong khach san | dat tour du   lich

----------

